# Help with Anal Moisture/Leakage and other bowel irregularities



## RutherfordTheBrave

Hi all,

I am a 23-year-old male. My symptoms began in December 2017, and have changed somewhat in the past 5 months. At present, these are my symptoms:


My anus frequently becomes moist, especially (but not always) when holding gas or bowel movements, soon after eating, or even while eating. When I take Psyllium Husk (4-5 capsules 2-3x a day with a large mug of water), this moisture is transparent and mostly odorless, like sweat - but I don't know if it's actually sweat, or if it's water leaking from my anus. I haven't always had it, and when I don't take psyllium husk, the moisture is yellow-brownish,apparently a leakage - so I have reason to believe the moisture I'm still dealing with isn't sweat.
My stools are frequently soft and unformed - not full-blown diarrhea, but something in between. They're yellow-brown in color, and are sometimes mucousy, leaving residue of mucous on the toilet paper. But sometimes they're small, hard, and broken up into pebbly lumps. My psyllium regimen usually but not always helps give me more well-formed, clean stools.
I have bowel movements at least 3 times a day - without my psyllium, sometimes 5 or 6 times a day. Between these and having to wipe moisture off or pass gas safely, I'm in the bathroom almost once an hour or more. Ever since high school I've had relatively frequent BMs, sometimes 3 a day, which always led me to believe that I just had a fast metabolism. But since last December, when coupled with all these other irregularities, they've become really concerning.
Sometimes passing gas makes my anus wet, and sometimes this wetness contains fecal residue / color
Based on how frequently I have bowel movements, it would seem as if my bowel movements are incomplete
When pushing out stool / gas, I've noticed that the tissues surrounding my anus bulge out on the left side. I can feel this with my finger (covered in toilet paper) when pushing my anal muscles in this way. I discovered this when attempting to clean my anus more completely by wiping while pushing. It doesn't feel like this bulge is something emerging from my anus, so I don't think it's my small intestine or anything, though I can't see it so I could be wrong. Is it natural for the tissues immediately surrounding the anus to bulge when pushing? My main concern is that the left side bulges so much more than the right side - this makes me wonder whether it's a hemorrhoid or a prolapse of some kind.

So those are my current symptoms. It all began one day last December when I was at work. Out of nowhere I began to feel as if my anus was soiled. So I went to the bathroom and sure enough, it was - yellow-brown residue on the paper. This began to occur without warning multiple times over the course of a few hours. It occurred totally passively: it wasn't as if I couldn't hold a bowel movement, but rather that for several hours after a bowel movement, after having cleaned thoroughly, when my bowels felt empty and I felt no urge whatsoever, my anus would leak.

At the time, I was very foolishly taking Magnesium Oxide. I had read in some health article about what a key nutrient magnesium is, and that some very large percentage of Americans have a magnesium deficiency - so foolish me figured "why not play it safe and take some for good measure". Little did I know that magnesium oxide causes diarrhea - and it would seem that this is what had triggered my anal leakage. At the time, however, I was also drinking homemade kombucha that my housemates had brewed - this makes it a little bit more difficult to pin the blame fully on the magnesium, but my housemates suffered no ill effects from their kombucha. Needless to say, I stopped taking the magnesium oxide as soon as I discovered its possible connection with my anal leakage. That was in early January. I expected that in a few weeks or months, my leakage would clear up, but it didn't.

In the meantime, based on recommendations I'd read on this forum, I had begun taking Psyllium Husk as described above. The psyllium made my bowel movements fewer and cleaner, and made my stools much more well-formed - for the first time I had begun have the snaky S-shaped stools that indicate "healthy poop". The psyllium began to clear up the fecal matter / color in my leakages as well, but I was still experiencing the clear anal moisture. Without the psyllium, the fecal-tinged leakages would begin again. Sometimes they were mucous-y, sometimes not.

So I began to worry that I had a physical defect of some kind - I became convinced that there was something wrong with my internal sphincter - possibly a defect brought on by my habit of hovering over the toilet rather than sitting during bowel movements (based on a misunderstanding about what it meant to "squat" when pooping - I thought hovering was the healthy thing to do). I went to a gastroenterologist in early March, who put his finger in my anus but couldn't find anything wrong. He told me it was unlikely that I'd messed up my pelvic floor by or sphincter by hovering, but also that it was unlikely that the magnesium I'd stopped taking two months ago could still be having an effect. He referred me to a colon and rectal surgeon for a manometry.

The surgeon put some kind of measuring device in my anus - I couldn't see it, and I should have asked what it was, and what the procedure was. I don't know whether this test was a manometry or not, but at the end he told me that there was absolutely nothing wrong with my sphincter strength, and that "everything looked good down there". He said the magnesium had probably thrown my system off balance, and recommended a high fiber diet. Since I'm a vegetarian, close to vegan, I already consume a very high-fiber diet - especially when coupled with the psyllium husk I'm taking now.

Since then, I've been taking the psyllium husk and hoping that this moisture would clear up, but it hasn't. When I stop taking the psyllium, my colored leakage begins again. I've developed an increase in gas, wetness when passing gas, and bowel movements.

About a week ago I started taking a Garden of Life RAW Colon Care Probiotic to address the possibility of a bacterial imbalance or yeast infection in my gut - however, this has led to diarrhea and an increase in gas, moisture, and frequency of bowel movements. I stopped taking the probiotic, and after a day (with the help of psyllium) I had a clean, well-formed stool again. Has anyone had this kind of experience with probiotics? Is there anyone who can give me some clues as to what this phenomenon might indicate?

I'm seeing another gastroenterologist in a few days, and getting checked by my primary care doctor for gluten sensitivity and thyroid issues a few days after that.

Does anyone have any ideas about what could be the source of my issues?

Does it make sense that the Magnesium Oxide I stopped taking four months ago could still be having an effect? Does the gut absorb the stuff for a long period of time?

I've heard that Calcium has the opposite effect as magnesium - do you think it's a good idea to try taking some form of Calcium, and that this might reverse the effects of the magnesium?

Does anyone have any recommendations for possible treatments to address my problems? Please feel free to share your own experiences!

Thank you all so much. I know that everyone on this forum is suffering with serious issues, and I wish you all the best of luck and strength.


----------



## RutherfordTheBrave

Bump!


----------



## PokerFace

Hey there. The buldge sounds like an hemmoroid. Did you get tested for infection? 
Do you happen to have gas incontinence? Because this is the gas incontinence forum .. maybe youll find more help on another section?
Good luck


----------



## annie7

sorry---i suggested that he post over here. he originally posted in the general discussion forum and wasn't getting any responses (until today) so i suggested he try over here on the leaky gas/incontinence/odor forum since i've seen posts similar to his over here from time to time--like this one:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/139005-im-90-sure-this-wetnesssweating-around-my-anus-has-something-to-do-with-my-odor/

still hoping that maybe someone over here can help him. thanks.


----------



## RutherfordTheBrave

Thanks pengu and annie7! Sorry it's been a while since I checked this forum - I thought no one was going to respond! I will look into the possibility of a mucosal prolapse or internal intusseption; a prolapse is what I fear most. Would a colonoscopy or x-ray be able to detect this? Is there anything that can be done to repair this kind of prolapse?

I've also noticed that my coccyx area and buttocks also get sweaty when I begin to feel like I need to have a bowel movement, and that this accompanies the wet anus feeling. So I suppose it may be that sweat is occuring around my anus and loosening bits of fecal matter that wouldn't come off/be noticeable without the moisture? The only reason I'd have trouble believing this is because I am really a perfectionist with wiping after bowel movements; there is nothing left on the paper when I am finished,and sometimes this even occurs after using wipes.

Occasionally when I pass gas there will be a very small bit of yellowy brownish on the toilet paper (I've gotten into the habit of doing a wipe check whenever I pass gas, feel moist, after eating, etc).

I recently saw a gastroenterologist who believes I am constipated, and that all the backup in there is causing my internal sphincter to be held open slightly, causing the leakage. I've never felt constipated (I have 3-5 bowel movements a day, which all pass easily), but decided he could be right. He prescribed a flushout with Miralax, followed by a moderate daily dose of Miralax for 30 days. I didn't like what I read about Miralax (do a search on Miralax safety to see what concerned me), so I did a flushout with magnesium citrate instead (I'm fully convinced at this point that the magnesium oxide wasn't what caused my leakage to begin with, though it may have loosened up some impacted fecal matter in my system). I followed this with a 6-day cleanse using Oxy-Powder from Global Healing Center. This flushed me out pretty good - but alas, I am still dealing with this problem of anal moisture, as well as lots of sweat in the surrounding area, and yellow-brown tints on the toilet paper when my anus should be clean.

I am now off the psyllium husk (per advice from GutSense - has anyone read anything on that site? Do you feel the info there is worthwhile? I imagine it's somewhat controversial, but it seems to make sense, so I'm trying it).

I am taking Alo Vera and Latero-Flora from Global Healing Center to assist with possible constipation (which I don't feel) and to repopulate my gut flora following this cleanse. I'm also taking Larch / Arabinogalactin powder. I'm contemplating doing another cleanse, but I just don't know anymore...I have a followup with my gastroenterologist on the 29th, and if I am still experiencing this leakage by then we will do an x-ray to see if I am still constipated.

I wonder if an internal hemorrhoid could be causing incomplete evacuations, which in turn could be causing my leakage?


----------



## RutherfordTheBrave

Hey pengu, although I am very afraid of a mucosal prolapse - it sounds like a worst-case scenario - I really don't know if my symptoms are as dramatic as they would be if I had such a thing. Usually my leakages show up as clear moisture or small tinges of yellow-brown on toilet paper - like the slight marks you get towards the very end of wiping after a bowel movement. It's only a bit, not great amount. And it doesn't seem slimy like I think mucous would. But I could be wrong. Do you think that hovering over the toilet rather than sitting could have caused a prolapse like this?

It makes sense that the hovering could have caused impacted fecal matter I suppose, since maybe I just couldn't get everything out through the restricted passage I was allowing without sitting. I hope I didn't deform my colon or rectum or anything  the notion that I could have done this to myself utterly breaks my heart. I am doing my best not to loathe myself,to accept whatever I am dealing with and forgive myself even if my own stupid mistake (ironically in the pursuit of health) is what caused it.

As for the cause, I guess only time will tell now...or not. I suppose I may need a colonoscopy, unless the x-ray can tell us whatever we need to know.

Thanks those who replied  I appreciate your help


----------



## RutherfordTheBrave

I wonder what could be done for very tense muscles down there, if this is a contributing factor.

And I suppose it may be. Before dealing with this leakage problem, I remember that whenever I had to hold my bladder for a long time, and then got to a urinal or toilet, I wouldn't be able to pee for a while - it would take a long time for my muscles (or something down there) to ease up and allow me to go. Sometimes I'd be standing in front of a urinal for 30 seconds, sometimes 5 min or longer without peeing. Matters were only made worse if I felt nervous or anxious, and if there were many people around waiting to use the urinal, perhaps wondering why I'd been standing there for a minute or more without peeing.

This hadn't happened to me for a while until it occurred again just a few days ago...and I hadn't even been holding my pee for long at all - I was just anxious, and I guess very tense down there, perhaps especially in light of the gastro issues I'm dealing with now.

Come to think of it, I've always had to pee pretty often too - nothing chronic but definitely more frequently than most people. Idk if that indicates a weak bladder or tense muscles or a system that processes fluids quickly or what...but I suppose all these things could somehow be connected to pelvic floor disfunction.

pengu, thanks for your reply! Did you have the same kind of prolapse you suggested I might have - the mucousal prolapse? Have you ever found a way to deal with it, or has a surgeon been able to repair it? I'm sorry if I sounded at all insensitive before; I didn't realize that you may be dealing with the very thing I said I feared. I certainly recognize that everyone on this forum is struggling with hardships of their own, all of varying degrees, and that my issues may be mild in comparison to some. It's just great that everyone on here is trying to help one another. If I ever find a way to solve my issues, I'll be excited to share on this forum, and hopefully help some people.


----------



## RutherfordTheBrave

By the way pengu, do you think a mucosal prolapse or internal intusseption would cause any pain? Did your prolapse cause you any pain? I don't experience any pain in my bowels at all - I wonder if a painless prolapse would be possible.

And PokerFace, sorry but somehow I missed your post! I do think that I may have a hemorrhoid or hemorrhoids, perhaps internal and/or external. I haven't been tested for any infection yet, since the doctors I've seen seemed to dismiss the possibility of an infection when I told them I have no pain in my bowels. Do you think one could have an infection without any pain?

Thanks to all for your responses!


----------



## PokerFace

Hey mate join us here
https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e


----------



## RutherfordTheBrave

Thanks pengu, I'll look into those stretches as well as hypopressives and dhea!


----------



## RutherfordTheBrave

So here's an update:

While some of my other symptoms have diminished (which I'll get to in the following paragraphs), I'm now dealing with new symptoms. My stools are now flattened, as if the regular cylindrical shape was squashed down to look like either of the first two images linked at the bottom of the page (which I found with a Google search). The past two days, my stools have been even narrower than that - almost pencil-thin. This raises concern for some kind of physical obstruction, either from polyps or internal hemorrhoids or an internal prolapse/intussusception of some kind. I don't think I have colon cancer, as I have no pain, no bleeding, and I am too young for the typically effected age group (I'm only 23, and I eat extremely healthy). It could simply be a result of IBS, where my intestines/colon are kinda spasmodic and cause the stool to form in a flattened way. But my anus also bulges out when I am straining even slightly to defecate - I don't know what this indicates. I am debating going to a doctor again, perhaps for a defecography or colonoscopy, but will likely only go if things worsen. In the meantime I am trying to relax, to see if my IBS symptoms will normalize on their own with a decrease in anxiety.

And I'm doing a test: I will start taking plenty of psyllium husk again over the next few days. If it successfully bulks up my stool, I will assume that the flattening has been occurring in my intestines / colon. If it does not, I will assume that it is being flattened during its passage out of my body during defecation, like Play-doh through one of those Play-doh shaping toys, which would indicate a physical irregularity.

So now for the good news:

Since my last cleanse with Oxy-Powder (a little over two months ago), the yellow smears have gradually become less of a major problem. Sometimes after defecating and cleaning myself fully - til the toilet paper is white - I'll go back to check, and only sometimes will there be a smear on the paper, unless I press the toilet paper all the way up against the anus hole itself, with slight pressure into the indent of my anus even. If I do this, some yellowy-brown might show up, where it didn't before, but I am now wondering whether this might be normal - perhaps most people's anuses aren't entirely clean, what with passing gas and hemorrhoids and all. Unfortunately, I don't really have a standard of comparison for normality :/ but I do know that there has been definite improvement, since six months ago I was dealing with yellowy liquid leaking out into my crack. There is still the occasional leakage, but not nearly as bad as it was those months ago.

And another thing: I recently installed a bidet (only about $25 from Amazon) on my toilet - and ever since I've begun using it (about a week ago), there are no smears at all, even when I press the toilet paper all the way back against my anus during periodic "leakage checks". It may be that it is cleaning any residue from deeper inside of my anus that may otherwise linger there, inaccessible to toilet paper on a first clean. Without the deeper cleanse from the bidet, this inaccessible-to-toilet-paper stool might tend to move out later on, and only then become accessible to toilet paper. I highly recommend a bidet for all of us - it's gentler, less irritating, and a more effective cleaner than toilet paper. It's also quicker! Saves time and money spent on toilet paper. I don't think I'd want to live without one in the future.

As for the clear moisture/sweat, it does seem to have diminished to the point where I don't notice it nearly as much. Its diminution seems to have corresponded directly with my goals of not paying as much attention to it. I've been making an effort to relax more, and to create less anxiety - and associated physical tightness - around the urge of defecate. Sometimes my coccyx still gets sweaty and itchy, but it's less of a problem than it was since the cleanses and since my shift in mindset to stop focusing on and worrying about it. Of course it's also summertime here in NY, so it's hard to tell what's causing sweat down there.

I forgot to mention - sometimes when I get gas, it feels at first like the urge to pass a bowel movement. I'll sit on the toilet only to find that it was just gas. The feelings of needing to pass gas and needing to have a bowel movement used to be much more distinct, and I had no trouble discerning them until these past few months. It's all very weird.

Any ideas about the flattened stool? How have you all been faring? Any improvements?

Flattened stool:

http://www.savoirjoa...7b27449c754.jpg

http://scarysymptoms...bon-300x240.png


----------



## RutherfordTheBrave

The bout of psyllium husk does seem to be bulking up my stools again - they're bigger, with a dramatic difference from the almost pencil-thin stools I was having yesterday - but they're still squashed and kinda flattened. Definitely not close to cylindrical, though closer to cylindrical than they were the past few days.

Does anyone else have flattened stools?


----------



## RutherfordTheBrave

pengu said:


> It's due to not relaxing completely


I would be glad to find that this is the case...since it sounds like something that is correctable. I'll try to relax my muscles more and continue with the couch stretches...I probably haven't been doing them regularly enough to make maximum improvement.

Did you find that the couch stretches helped with bowel issues and not just with difficulty urinating (like what we described above, with standing at the urinal for a few minutes before being able to pee)? Also, when you say you dealt with yours with dhea and hypopressives, are you saying that these helped you deal with tight muscles / urination issue or that these helped you deal with your prolapse? Is it possible to remedy a prolapse through exercises rather than surgery?


----------



## feelinggross

Your symptoms sound similar to mine! I ended up having a combination of a chronic anal fissure and fecal impaction. Ironically these were both caused by antidepressants I was taking lol







fml.

Mucus could be caused from irritation in your intestines from the backed up stool. And it could explain why you have many BMs daily, and it still feels like it never completely empties.

The anal fissure itself will cause gas incontinence, foul smelling discharge, and other leakages. Combined with impaction... it's like a snowball effect.

When you wake up in the morning, is your stomach bloated and do you have a lot of trapped gas?

Do your symptoms worsen right after eating?

When you notice the wetness, does it come out after you've done something strenuous or coughed or sneezed?

And lastly when you pass gas, can you feel it pass or does it seem to just slip out without any resistance?


----------



## RutherfordTheBrave

Hey feelinggross,

Thank you for your response! I may have had fecal impaction in the past - that was what one GI I saw theorized - but I don't think I am having this anymore. I'm actually no longer dealing with the leakage. Now I'm dealing with thin and flattened stools, which make me think I have an obstruction of some kind, as well as a continuation of the frequent BMs (yesterday I had 6) and sometimes a difficulty with complete evacuation.

As for your questions:

- I don't feel bloated in the morning or typically deal with lots of trapped gas

- My symptoms did, and in some ways still do, worsen right after eating! When I was dealing with the leakage, it would often get worse right after eating. And now, my bowel movements frequently occur right after eating (and they are almost always flat); and though I don't have a leakage anymore, I do tend to sweat around the area of my rear whenever I need to have a bowel movement

- Wetness typically didn't come after anything strenuous or coughing or sneezing

- I can always feel my gas pass - it never slips out without my control over it

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## feelinggross

RutherfordTheBrave, I'm glad to hear the leakage has stopped! Hopefully that means whatever was causing these is beginning to heal!









Do you still have that bulge you mentioned in your initial post? And does it get worse or bigger after you've been straining? I had that with my symptoms - I'm not sure if it was a skin tag or an abscess but it did obstruct and flatten my stools too.

Have you noticed any improvements on the odor? If it's not a fishy odor and you don't feel a lot of inflammation down there I don't think it could be an infection at least.

A fissure might be causing the moisture though, especially now that you mentioned it sweats before BMs. The sweat could be drainage of some liquid from stool slipping out of the tear - which could explain a fecal odor despite good hygiene. If you have a portable magnifying mirror you might be able to see it if you strain a little. It almost looks like a small scar on the anus left from a fingernail cut. They're usually so small that unless a doctor examines it uncomfortably close with good lighting they won't be able to see it.

I hope you're able to find a solution soon!


----------



## aguyinpain2

Hey Rutherfordthebrave,

Amazing how you symptoms are similar to mine.

- I also do tend to sweat around the area of my rear whenever I need to have a bowel movement.

- Stool are sometimes thin as well. (been to a fysiotherapist specialised in pelvic floor and because i cant relax my sphincter, due to contant pressure, those stools occur the fysio said.

- No trying to learn how to relax the pevic floor. (not kegels, those strenghten it)

have you already been to a pelvic floor therapist meauring your tension there?

How did you acutally got rid of the anal leakage?

Just the relaxation part? isn't that clear to me.

@feelinggross.

My god. You actually got rid of it, it actually was fecal impaction and a fissure for you?

I had a fissure as well but it got cured over time of a years.

- Can you eleborate on your exact symptoms?

- Sweating buttocks before bowel movement?

- Lots of bowel movements a day?

question to all of us. Most of us are men i see. Do you guys masturbate a lot?

Seems as when i don't do it for a week, the tension gets less? (But can just be my mind [laying tricks on me)


----------



## SilverFox123

I Used to Masturbate a lot. Then also started to kegel really hard because i would last longer. After some time i noticed that i cant even get blood into my dick if i dont keep my pelvic floor slightly contracted. Also i didnt get my mornig Wood anymore and i needed to Kegel to get the last urine out after peeing. I am starting reverse kegels and also quit masturbation for some Time, because i notice my symtoms worsen after masturbating


----------



## feelinggross

Hello aguyinpain2, it was both of those things! Mine also took on a fishy odor after some time, so I think it was infected as well. After flushing everything out with MoviPrep I haven't had any reactions since. My odor was to such an extreme that people wouldn't stand within 5 feet of me, and now people have started to stand next to me for long periods of time and bump into me again - so hopefully that means I'm cured! I just want to go back to an invisible existence again after all of this lol.

-Besides the odor my symptoms were: leakage (felt like sweat, but sometimes had a very light beige color?), incomplete evacuation, white discharge, blood in BMs, random stabbing pain in anus, lots of orange mucus even if I was just urinating, painful trapped gas, gas incontinence, & my entire anal region felt like it was inflammed most of the time.

-It would sweat then and also if I became nervous, and if I did something strenuous like lifting something heavy

-yeah but when I would go most of it was mucus. I think most of it was still stuck inside until I used softeners and laxatives.

I used to masturbate a lot but the odor was still there and just as strong after I quit it for months.


----------



## aguyinpain2

@silverfox123

I noticed that a do kegels as well when masturbating.

I noticed similar kinda things when abstaining from masturbation.

It's worth the expeirment i guess. Gonna try it as well.

Keep us posted! see if you experience some kinda tension release.

@feelinggross.

It's interesting. So basicly your cured the fissure and the fecal impaction and the leakages was gone?

As well as the sweat buttocks when having the urge?

- How did you get rid of the fecal impaction? Just over the counter laxtives?

- Did you have good formed stool during the whole time when you got something out? (cause i have soft stool most of the time, but i also saw you mention some overflow that got pass the impaction)


----------



## feelinggross

Yeah once the impaction was gone the fissure healed up in 3 weeks and I didn't have leakages anymore. It's terrible how one little thing can do so much damage mentally and physically







.

-Are you able to smell it on yourself btw? Or do you have family or friends who can smell it on you?

It hasn't gotten sweaty at all since, so I think sweat and fissure may be connected. Especially if the sweat happens when it's not hot outside or you don't sweat anywhere else on your body when it happens.

-For that I used MoviPrep - they use it for colonoscopies. It did take 2 full days to get everything out though so you can't leave the house at all for 2 days if you take it.

-no most of them were broken up, hard, and flat. I think hard stool in itself means it's old and soft stool is newer? If you have both soft and hard stools it might mean an impaction? Sometimes mine were both in the same movement.

It's really a shame how doctors don't treat leaky gas / odor seriously. It seems most of them think it's in our heads, or they don't care enough to share with us possible causes. After we leave they don't bother to think about it again, but they'll happily continue to collect our money







.

We're left having to trial and error for months to find out what the problem is ourselves, let alone how to fix it. It sucks and it's so expensive. We shouldn't have to live like this.


----------



## SilverFox123

Hey feelingsgross nice to hear that your symtoms got better. So you just took a laxative and this cured your stell right? Did you notice parasites etc. coming out?


----------



## aguyinpain2

Hey Feelinggross.

My bigest problem is actually the sweat/leakage wich soaks my trousers everytime i have the urge. Yes it does smell from time to time. But usually when i keep the leakage/sweating going for to long(i dont go t the loo).

My seat gets smelly after a while. Family members can smell it because i asked if they could check. They had to come very close to the seat though.

''Especially if the sweat happens when it's not hot outside or you don't sweat anywhere else on your body when it happens.''

Exactly what is the deal with me. Doesn't matter if it's middle of the winter and snow is all around, I still get soaked trousers when feeling the urge to have a bowel movement or when not feeling empty.

Yeah hard stool has probably been in the system for longer. With diarrhea the bowel didn't have enough time tot soak the fluids.


----------



## feelinggross

Hello Silverfox123, and thank you! My smell was cured after the fissure healed up - the doctor said the smells of whatever was in my body was leaking out of me through the fissure. But laxatives, stool softeners, and warm baths after BMs were the key to helping it heal.

I'm not sure if they were parasites or maybe I was shedding stomach/intestine lining from damage, but for 2 weeks white strings would pass with the stool. They never moved around though. This was when I was taking colon cleanse pills so they might have been too harsh for my body.

Do you think you may have parasites? It makes sense that parasites can cause an odor! They must make a lot of waste and if they move around a lot, it seems like it would cause gas and infections.

Hey aguyinpain2, are you on any medication that might affect the urge of needing to empty - and cause overflow incontinence? And the leakage happens no matter how hard or soft your stools are?

Could all this be related to the tightness of the pelvic floor muscles? Just now I looked up symptoms for that and it did include incomplete movements, leakage, and spasms. Was the fysiotherapist able to give you any solutions that would help, or how long it would take before the exercises would show improvement?


----------



## PokerFace

Hey feelingross how long have you been cured form lg and how long did it take the fissure to heal and what did you use to heal it?

Just to collect some data


----------



## feelinggross

Hey pokerface, I've been cured for about a month now. It took about 3 weeks to heal it and for treatment I took Linzess for a month, stayed temporarily on a diet of easy to digest foods, and warm baths after every BM. Since mine is now chronic though I have to take stool softeners every other day to keep it from appearing again.


----------



## aguyinpain2

@feelinggross

Yeah the leakage is way less when i have a normal bowel movement(which is twice a year maybe).

And no, i dont think i am on mediactions that might effect it. Happens when I am off medicications all the time, so....

My fysiotherapist doesn't know how long it's gonna take. I have to do excercies in order to improve relaxtion of the sphincter. Little tension (contract the pelvic floor a little, and then let go while breading through your stomach calm.

Gonna have a pressure test this week to see whether there a pressure points contribute to it.


----------



## aguyinpain2

Hey guys,

Just thought i check op on you guys.

My siatuation hasn't changed. Still doing pelvic floor fysio in which the tension has improved. But symptoms still the same.

You noticed any difference or improvent the last couple months?

Still cured?


----------



## aguyinpain2

Hey guys,

Just thought i check op on you guys.

My siatuation hasn't changed. Still doing pelvic floor fysio in which the tension has improved. But symptoms still the same.

You noticed any difference or improvent the last couple months?

Still cured?



feelinggross said:


> Hey pokerface, I've been cured for about a month now. It took about 3 weeks to heal it and for treatment I took Linzess for a month, stayed temporarily on a diet of easy to digest foods, and warm baths after every BM. Since mine is now chronic though I have to take stool softeners every other day to keep it from appearing again.





PokerFace said:


> Hey feelingross how long have you been cured form lg and how long did it take the fissure to heal and what did you use to heal it?
> 
> Just to collect some data


Hey guys,

Just thought i check op on you guys.

My siatuation hasn't changed. Still doing pelvic floor fysio in which the tension has improved. But symptoms still the same.

You noticed any difference or improvent the last couple months?

Still cured?


----------



## feelingross

Hey aguyinpain2,

I'm so sorry to hear it hasn't been cured. Have you been able to find another doctor? Have you noticed days where you have less reactions from people? Maybe there's a connection like less anxiety or complete BMs or something that could be the key to finding out the cause?

It was really hard going out in public again but I've run a lot of "tests" and no one reacts to me anymore, so I think I'm still cured.

I really 100% believe I had a lot of things that together caused the odor to be as bad as it was, but the main culprit had to have been a widespread fungal or bacterial infection -- that was causing excessive, almost constant gas.

Have any of your family or friends been able to smell any odor from you at all since then? I wish this site had meetups so we could be honest if there was any odor coming from each other, whether it was gas or general body odor. Maybe that could help everyone narrow down the cause to find their cures.

[new account, forgot my old p.w.]


----------

